# Suns must figure out who they are



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> What direction are the Suns taking? Are they trying to make the playoffs? Do they want to completely rebuild? Do they just want to wait until the contracts of Tom Gugliotta and Penny Hardaway expire? They need to find an identity.


Look at the article [here]  

What do you guys think???


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

That's right! Finding an identity next season is a priority...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> That's right! Finding an identity next season is a priority...


Do you think they will do that?

They should found it already. I don't think the completly rebuild is the way. They have some good players that can help and contribute a lot.
:starwars:


----------



## Tainted Rings (Sep 15, 2002)

Amare Stoudamire for ROY! Ha. He is going to go on the IR with a splinter up his *** from riding the pine so much.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Amare for Rookie of the year is likely, we'll see what happens.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> They should found it already. I don't think the completly rebuild is the way. They have some good players that can help and contribute a lot.
> :starwars:


No they don't. Frank Johnson took over halfway through last season and the team struggled with various injuries. FJ didn't have time to establish his offensive (and defensive) philosophy to the team. With the addition of Amare Stoudamire and other minor things (Penny to bench, etc), the Suns need to figure out what's the best (or new?) way they could score, who is their go-to guy(s). Basically, what style of basketball they are going to play next season with all the athlete they have in each positions. Obviously, they're going to come out and run, run, run because Amare and The Matrix are best at that. But with Starbury at 1, I don't know. Starbury just didn't look like he likes to run all the time although he could.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> No they don't. Frank Johnson took over halfway through last season and the team struggled with various injuries. FJ didn't have time to establish his offensive (and defensive) philosophy to the team. With the addition of Amare Stoudamire and other minor things (Penny to bench, etc), the Suns need to figure out what's the best (or new?) way they could score, who is their go-to guy(s). Basically, what style of basketball they are going to play next season with all the athlete they have in each positions. Obviously, they're going to come out and run, run, run because Amare and The Matrix are best at that. But with Starbury at 1, I don't know. Starbury just didn't look like he likes to run all the time although he could.


I think run is the way. They should be a team with speed. But you can't use that all the time. Starbury can dominate, he is a proven player. 

It's important to remember that the players have to run, but it's more important to make the ball run fast!

Who will make the ball run?

:cbanana::cbanana::cbanana:


----------

